# Tool makers scope



## hdskip (Jan 28, 2014)

A friend who passed away gave this to me. He was a mold maker and very talented. Instead of spending several thousand $ for a scope he made his own and used it for many years. It was very well done and exhibited his skills. It is one of my prized possessions.


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't used one for 30 years but they do come in handy when you need one. Are there cross hairs for alignment and distance measurement?


----------



## hdskip (Jan 30, 2014)

The microscope does have crosshairs, the angles are measured by rotating the round table which is graduated in 1 degree increments. Liner measuring is done by using the micrometer heads and can be increased by placing gauge blocks between the measuring faces. 
  He spent a lot of time engineering and machining this tool. Ed was long retired when I met him but still did some work in his home shop. Mine was the loss that I never was able to work with him professionally. I miss him a lot.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's nice to know that it might be possible to progress to the point where you would need to use that to see where your errors/misteps are. Mine are very obvious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hexhead (Feb 14, 2014)

That's a sweet setup, is it lighted in anyway? What a layout tool for tiny steam ports and valves.


----------



## hdskip (Feb 14, 2014)

There is an opening on the head of the microscope that allowed a a light to be inserted to illuminate the stage. The original wasn't present but I use a small LED flashlight in it's place. The whole tool is cleverly designed and executed.


----------

